# This is wrong



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.hslda.org/hs/international/Germany/201308300.asp

Short version: On 9-29-13, a SWAT team seized the Wunderlich children, took them to unknown locations, and told the parents that they wouldn't be seeing their kids "anytime soon". All because they homeschooled.

HSLDA is asking homeschoolers to contact German officials on behalf of the Wunderlichs.


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

Really scary.

Karen, homeschool mom to 7 over the years - 4 done, 3 to go!

OH MY - came back and saw this and realized I have 5 done and 2 to go! haha! See what homeschooling does to your brain? (In my defense 3 do still LIVE at home... and the one that is done school works for us at our business so we are still teaching him something!) oh my.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

This is horrible!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can't save seeds in the European Union either. It is now illegal. You have to buy the seeds that are approved by them. Scary stuff. Hitler may as well be back in charge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope God watches out for them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Without going into all my thought that might make ww3 on here all I have to say is this world is getting more and more messed up. I think common sense and the saying mind your own buisness is a thing of the past


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, that is really scary.. What is the world coming to.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So sad and scary.  Those poor kids, and their parents, also.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Without going into all my thought that might make ww3 on here all I have to say is this world is getting more and more messed up. I think common sense and the saying mind your own buisness is a thing of the past


I think you're right.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...that is scary..I cant imagine the horror for those families..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I heard about that from AFA... it is terrible. In the picture of the kids, they looked like sweet, happy children! How horrible for them, and their parents. 

What a world we live in...


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

*Homeschooled five ...*

I once sold all my goat herd except for a milker, and her twins, when we RAN from one part of the state to another part.

After an ADGA show, where I beat the pants off this one woman, she reported us for homeschooling our kids. We got a two week grace period cause it was summertime.

Some friends of ours knew this woman, and her family, and they were bragging about taking our kids away on the first day of the public school year. Our friends warned us and we slipped away just hours before the law came behind the school bus. The house was empty, had a for sale sign on the gate, and it was chained shut. The law contacted my in-laws who informed the law that we no longer lived in that part of the state.

We had a beautiful place, set up perfectly for our family. Our animals were paying for themselves and we were making good money. My husband worked out while I stayed on the farm and homeschooled the kids.

All that changed when we decided to RUN for the right to homeschool our children, as is our right. We moved on top of a mountain. The area we moved to wanted us to homeschool cause the snow got so deep at times they could NOT pickup or bring home the kids anyway. We liked it so we stayed there for years.

It took me years to get my herd back up to speed after that but ... I would do it again in a heartbeat for all of my children or grandchildren or great-grandchildren.

Yes ... it happens all the time here in this country!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

It's so frightening that this can happen, especially in this day and age that a we supposedly have so many freedoms. I feel lucky to live in an area that supports homeschooling.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. Way to be a controller. I have seen quite a bit, but I think this one takes the cake for that aspect.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You can't save seeds in the European Union either. It is now illegal. You have to buy the seeds that are approved by them. Scary stuff. Hitler may as well be back in charge.


Monsanto is well on their way to applying that thought here as well- according to a recent supreme court ruling it is illegal to save/sell seeds from any of their "patented" technologies (and they seem have an uncanny ability to sniff out people who are doing just that). I would imagine there will be several other seed companies that will want to be following suit on that, regardless of whether or not they're producing biotech or conventional seeds...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh Lord, save us.  ray:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

this is insane. how much more of this crap will people take before we all revolt against our crazy governments???


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

As I am writing this, my daughter [homeschooled her entire life] is preparing for her GED.
This story breaks my heart. I can't even begin to imagine how I would react were I in the Wunderlich's shoes.
I feel so very fortunate to live in an area of the country where homeschooling laws are very accomodating. Unfortunately, there are still those individuals who look down upon homeshcoolers.
I sincerely hope that as more and more of us everyday choose to homeschool, the opinions regarding homeschooling will continue to change for the better....worldwide!!


----------

